# Two consults in one week



## lkoch829 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am new to anesthesia e/m coding...One doctor did an IP consult and performed an epidural.  Six days later another doctor from our practice wants to charge for a consult and epidural.  There cannot be two consults from the same practice because they are not specialists, but can we charge for an est. pt e/m with the second epdural b/c there is no global period with CPT 62318? I have overthought this and need some outside advice!

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 15, 2008)

If the second doctor is consulting for a _different_ problem, they should be able to code a consult.  If it is the _same_ problem, an established e/m is appropriate.


----------

